# motores para carrito sigue luz



## sdel (May 23, 2010)

Hola aver si me pueden ayudar, intento hacer un carrito muy simple no usa presets, le puse resistencias fijas de 1k y use dos bc548, y una pila de 9v + 2 ldr. lo que queria hacer es algo basico con dos motores, y mi idea era manejarlo con una linterna, arme el chasis y el circuito, le puse unas rueditas de un juguete y los motores tambien son esos q se usan en los juguetes, uno por cada rueda, la idea era que al alumbrar uno de los ldr vaya jirando para ese lado y en igual iluminacion vaya para adelante.
el problema es que cuando lo apoyo en el piso, con la bateria encima ni se mueve, como que es mucho peso. cuanto voltaje le tengo q mandar a los motores?  o para que tengan mas fuerza necesitan mas corriente? lo arme de esta forma: en un trozo de carton prensado de 10x10cm atornille un motor de cada lado para cada rueda, y una rueda jiratoria en el medio
se que es una pavada pero recien estoy aprendiendo electronica y los componentes q use los tenia a mano, si pongo pilas mas chicas las rueditas apenas jiran por eso uso la de 9V, les adjunto el circuito.

un abrazo


----------



## tecnogirl (May 24, 2010)

Las ruedas estan directamente acopladas a cada motor ?
Si es asi, tienes que buscar un mecanismo de reduccion de velocidad a base de engranajes para ponerlo entre motor y rueda. Saludos


----------



## sdel (May 24, 2010)

hola tecnogirl, si, las ruedas estan directamente en cada motor. asi q tendria que poner engranajes? si o si? no hay otra forma?como hacen los q estan aca en el foro?


----------



## musulganster (May 24, 2010)

buscat de un autito que tengas y no uses que tiene unacajita negra donde va el motro y ahi estan los engranajes que hacen de reduccion.


----------



## tecnogirl (May 25, 2010)

sdel dijo:


> .si, las ruedas estan directamente en cada motor. asi q tendria que poner engranajes? si o si? no hay otra forma?como hacen los q estan aca en el foro?


 
Si, esa es la regla general. Desarma un cochecito de juguete y casi con seguridad, hay esta la caja de engranajes. Sin embargo, en aplicaciones roboticas mas avanzadas si es posible encontrar motores polifasicos conectados directamente a las ruedas pero ese es otro tema.

Saludos


----------



## sdel (May 30, 2010)

ya esta, ya lo termino y anda joya, me compre unos autitos de juguete y los desarme y pude armar el carrito y manejarlo copn la linterna graciasss
saludos


----------



## HADES (May 30, 2010)

sdel dijo:


> ya esta, ya lo termino y anda joya, me compre unos autitos de juguete y los desarme y pude armar el carrito y manejarlo copn la linterna graciasss
> saludos



colega si podes subi unas fotos del carrito andando para poder apreciar el proyecto que se logro hacer con la ayuda del foro

salu2


----------



## sdel (May 30, 2010)

SONIUS dijo:


> colega si podes subi unas fotos del carrito andando para poder apreciar el proyecto que se logro hacer con la ayuda del foro
> 
> salu2


si hermano con mucho gusto voy a subir fotos y algun videito filmado con el celular. gracias y abrazos


----------



## sdel (Jun 1, 2010)

aca les dejo un video y unas fotoshttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzskjBSwiq0


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 2, 2010)

sdel: Muy buen trabajo... felicitaciones. Saludos


----------



## Electronec (Jun 2, 2010)

Enharabuena sdel se ve muy bien.

Saludos.


----------



## HADES (Jun 2, 2010)

bueno colega sdel felicitaciones por el proyecto completado!!! me alegra ver siempre que al ayudar todos como una comunidad podemos ayudar entre todos y poder hacer lograr las cosas y finalmente cumplir el objetivo como foro salu2

Agrego que el diseño que presento sdel al principio es pequeño pero bastante funcional!!

Tratare de conseguir otro mas o menos pequeño para aportar aqui en cuanto pueda lo sube salu2

PD.Abra algun alma bondadosa que me pueda decir como hacer para subir esquemas o mejor dicho capturar una seccion de la pantalla el esquematico de un simulador por ejemplo cuando ya lo tengo para despues de capturado poder convertirlo a jpg y subir la imagen-foto o algun programa que me recomienden que esto ultimo me esta impidiendo dar mis ideas y poderlas subir al foro salu2


----------



## Electronec (Jun 3, 2010)

SONIUS dijo:


> PD.Abra algun alma bondadosa que me pueda decir como hacer para subir esquemas o mejor dicho capturar una seccion de la pantalla el esquematico de un simulador por ejemplo cuando ya lo tengo para despues de capturado poder convertirlo a jpg y subir la imagen-foto o algun programa que me recomienden que esto ultimo me esta impidiendo dar mis ideas y poderlas subir al foro salu2



Faltaria mas colega:

Para capturar tu pantalla:

Sencillo----------Pulsar en tu teclado la tecla (Imprimir pantalla) suele estar en la misma fila de teclas de funciones, cerca de F12.
Esa acción se considera como (Ctrl+C).

A continuación abres el progama Paint u otro editor de imágen y una vez alli presionas (Ctrl+V)......guardar como.....y listo ya tienes tu JPG.

Saludos.


----------



## sdel (Jun 4, 2010)

gracias amigos del foro, es un gusto aprender asi con ustedes que tienen tanto conocimiento y lo comparten con los novatos como yo.

me gustaria modificar un poquito este carrito, me gustaria poder mandarle señales por infrarrojo, ejemplo: le mando un pulso y hace un cuadrado, al otro pulso, avanza y esquiva objetos y asi, ya tengo el emisor y el receptor infrarrojo, pienso controlarlo con un 16f84, ahora mi duda es: 

ya que el pic funciona con 5V, la alimentacion de los motores me conviene sacarla de otra pila? y activarlos con algo como reles no?

sonius, es como dice electronec, todos los teclados tienen una tecla que dice "impr pant petsis" la apretas cuando queres capturar la pantalla y la pegas y editas en el paint, abrazos!!!


----------



## HADES (Jun 4, 2010)

Bueno gracias a Electronec y sdel respectivamente,

ahora bien sdel si piensas modificar el carrito agregandole un pic me temo que ese tema se hace o se mueve a Microcontroladores y Sistemas embedidos por una parte.

Por otra colegas permitanme comentarles que gracias a su ayuda pude capturar el esquema que queria mostrarles y que acontinuacion describo:

Circuito para Robot Rastreador de Luz:







Este circuito tiene como fin principal pues lograr un carrito seguidor de luz como el anterior mostrado por sdel pero con la relativamente caracteristica mejorada que por ser construido com Amplificadores operacionales y Potenciometros pues podemos ajustar la sensibilidad o histeresis del nivel de luz que debe detectar el robot o carrito y de este forma excluir o eliminar la accion de la luz ambiente u otras posibles fuentes de luz ya que como habran notado al compañero sdel tuvo que ponerle una especie de "sombrero" a las 2 LDR de su carrito para que no le interfiriera la luz ambiente.

Lista de Materiales:

1) Un LM358N este es el IC1 y es un encasulado de 8 pines que contiene los dos A.Op.

2) 2 Resistencias de 10K de 1/2 o 1/4 de watt estas Resistencias son R4 y R3 respectivamente en el esquema.

3) 2 Potenciometros de 10K estos son VR1 y VR2 respectivamente en el esquema.

4) 2 LDR preferiblemente de las que son grandes ya que hay pequeñas pero estas ultimas a mi experiencia no sirven mucho porque solo detectan o oscuridad o brillo y no niveles intermedios para los cuales estas son de buen uso en este proyecto y estas LDR son R2 y R1 respectivamente en el esquematico.

5) 2 Resistencias de 220 ohmios para los 2 leds estas son R6 y R5 respectivamente es el esquematico.

6) 2 Diodos LED uno Rojo y uno Verde para diferenciar de que lado esta siguiendo la luz actualmente el carrito. Estos son D1 y D2 respectivamente en el esquematico.

7) Un condensador de 100nF  en paralelo a la fuente como se muestra en el esquema y este es C1.

8) y Finalmente una Terminal de bloques para las conexiones hacia los motores.

Asi mismo les adjunto el PDF del LM358N y con respecto a los pines 4 y 8 son como podran apreciar los de la fuente de alimentacion y los 2 operacionales comparten la misma fuente por eso es que no aparecen conectados estos pines en el segundo A. Op.

Espero pueda ayudar para los amantes de la Robotica un saludo SONIUS.


----------



## sdel (Jun 8, 2010)

sonius ya me descargue tu esquema lo voy armar cualquier cosa te consulto.
el circuito tuyo cuando encuentra luz que hace? 
si lo pones en la oscuridad va a buscar la luz? y cuando la encuentra se queda dando vueltas en la luz?

saludo


----------



## HADES (Jun 8, 2010)

sdel dijo:


> sonius ya me descargue tu esquema lo voy armar cualquier cosa te consulto.


Aqui andamos a la orden!saludos sdel!


> el circuito tuyo cuando encuentra luz que hace?


Simple avanza!pero como siempre avanza del lado de la LDR que se ilumine.


> si lo pones en la oscuridad va a buscar la luz?


NO con este diseño se deberia eliminar esa clase de efectos aunque si te lo haria conforme calibres la sensibilidad atravez de los potenciometros(leer texto del esquema)


> y cuando la encuentra se queda dando vueltas en la luz? saludo


No por eso es lo del ajuste por que con luz ambiente empieza a loquear por eso lo del ajuste para eliminar la luz ambiente que produce esos efectos indeseables.

un saludo


----------



## sdel (Jun 8, 2010)

perfecto sonius, cuando lo monte lo subo por aca tambien, saludo


----------



## Renoxxx (Jun 26, 2010)

Hola sdel queria preguntarte donde conseguiste los sistemas de engranajes o los carritos esos esque yo tengo uno igual al tuyo pero era de cuando tenia 5 años XD y ahora quiero conseguir el otro pero no se en donde los venden me podrias decir porfavor.

Gracias.


----------



## sdel (Ago 24, 2010)

hola renox perdon por tardar en responder, esos sistemas de engranajes los saque de unos autitos que venden en un negocio de mi ciudad, en berisso, argentina, se que estas lejos pero podrias buscar algun juguete parecido que los tenga. saludos


----------

